# Word of the Day: Legendary



## Ethereality

The only truly legendary theme I can think of that outclasses them all is _The Legend of Ashitaka_ from its original restricted album: it brings this sensation of getting sucked into a whole other world and existence, like you're about to be there for a while (the theme after half way.) So cinematic, how Hisaishi folds the v-ii keychange into the melody. That unexpected G minor! it's like he's trying to bend metal. So wistful. Do you know of any legendary music that comes close to this? What is 'legendary' to you?

Please feel free to post anything. I find a lot of legendary music often from Japanese composers, for example, this melody at 2:00 sounds very 'legendary' but it's not both grand/epic and legendary like the above. That's why I don't post it as our benchmark.


----------



## norman bates

that's a very nice theme indeed and I agree that it's very effective conveying the impression you're saying.
I don't know, I can't think of anything like that at the moment.
With a very different character and much more concise I think that song theme of Visions of Escaflowne has a epic quality that can also be described as legendary.


----------



## Ethereality

What I really realized about the theme I posted, is it's widely misunderstood by those simply listening. It's only once the pastoral, weathery, ethereal context of its world is faintly visualized that it revolutionarily transforms what is heard. A tiny 20 second theme at the max possible cropping could either sound like noise, or sound like something encapturing the whole majesty and legend of a "NeverEnding Story"-type amnesiac life.


----------

